# carter rx1-carter lucky



## ranger889 (May 15, 2006)

*rx1*

Bought the RX1 a month or so ago, haven't shot the lucky but the rx1 is alot crisper than the quickie if that's any help


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

come on guys and gals I know some of you have used the lucky and rx1 lets here the good,bad and the ugly!!!


----------



## dubbo (Jul 7, 2004)

I would also like to see some input.
I am curious about the magnet system in the lucky myself. The RX is a nice release but the two sear design of the Lucky should make for a release that will not load up like a single sear would.


----------



## cjb (May 29, 2004)

I am currently waiting on my RX-1 to arrive, so if the post is still up in a couple days ill give you some input, until then ill be anxiously waiting for some feedback as well.


----------

